

Terms and Conditions May Apply (Documentary Trailer) - trauco
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2013/sep/19/terms-and-conditions-may-apply-trailer-video

======
TheLegace
You must watch this movie.

It's pretty eye opening what Google and Facebook have automatically gotten us
to agree to with their privacy policies. And from the movie show a pretty
lacking responsibility to the users who give up their data not knowing what's
happening to it.

